
New Variant of Proof of Work – Proof of Rental Work - tytung
https://hackernoon.com/proof-of-rental-or-shared-work-d7150965edf6?source=linkShare-ed4df2e82bfb-1529685732
======
sharemywin
If you own a single resource with co owners its probably a security. Might was
well just open a company.

